# Benadryl



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been giving it to the buckling since he still has watery eyes. So I've got a big bottle of designated-for-goats Benadryl. I've also read on here somewhere about keeping some of that on hand when doing certain shots, like the BComplex shot. Can I just give some to reduce any irritation from it? I know when my husband took thiamine, it made him itchy and miserable for a day or two until he got used to it. 

I'm about to give shots to my younger goats, since we are also treating for coccidiosis right now (per my other thread about my doeling having scours, the vet result was cocci load in her stool) with Albon in the evenings. I figure an immune system boost won't be bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not give Benadryl unless there was a reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Watery eyes can be caused by allergies, but if the benadryl is not doing anything to help it, stop giving it.
Try flushing the eyes with clean warm water or saline. Could be dust in them. Also check for any foreign objects, ulcerations ect. 
You can try to put a couple of drops of penicillin in them for a few days. It may help if it is a cold in the eyes.

Do you have a lot of dust around in the barn ect or in the hay? Could be contributing to watery eye's as well.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Until I find another supplier, I have been feeding compressed hay bales. They have a fine alfalfa/grass hay dust. His problem may just be the fact that he is a Nigerian, and his eyes end up being closer to what he is eating since he is a smaller guy. Is it okay to completely switch to pellets, since they do have some grazing they can do? That would get rid of the hay dust, if that is what is causing them problems.

This is Wyoming, somewhat arid and dust gets into everything. So yeah, we have dust. You should have seen our floor when we pulled up the carpet, and the house is only ten years old. 

I stopped giving it to him. I'll try the saline and/or pen in the eyes thing next.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do need some roughage hay at least once in a while. Pellets and grazing are OK.

If you have a lot of dust, that may be the issue, if after treatment of flushing and pen in the eyes doesn't work, it isn't just a cold in the eyes, but dust.


----------

